# Herbert Kilpin



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

Nazionalità: Inglese
Ruolo: Difensore, Centrocampista.

*Fondatore, primo capitano e allenatore del Milan.*

*"Saremo una squadra di diavoli. I nostri colori saranno il rosso come il fuoco e il nero come la paura che incuteremo agli avversari" (Herbert Kilpin)*

*"È l'ultima volta che vincete! Fonderò una squadra a Milano che vi batterà. I genoani mi presero in parola e si brindò alla fortuna del club milanese... non ancora nato." (Herbert Kilpin)*


Herbert Kilpin nasce a Nottingham nel 1870 subito appassionato di calcio già a 13 anni gioca per una piccola squadra amatoriale chiamata "Giuseppe Garibaldi". La sua carriera inizia nel Notts Olympic successivamente si trasferirà al Saint Andrews.
Approda in Italia nel 1891 trasferendosi a Torino per motivi di lavoro dove giocherà nella neonata Internazionale di Torino, sfiorerà lo scudetto per due volte perdendo sempre la finale contro il Genoa.

Nel 1898 si stabilì a Milano dove all'American Bar insieme ad altri amici inglesi *il 16 Dicembre 1899 fonda il Milan Cricket and Football Club,* di cui sarà primo capitano e primo allenatore. I risultati non tardano ad arrivare infatti *nel 1901 il Milan conquista il suo primo storico scudetto*, Kilpin metterà a segno una rete nella storica finale scudetto contro il Genoa, partita poi terminata con la vittoria dei rossoneri per 3-0 Herbert riesce quindi finalmente a battere il Genoa (Uno dei motivi per cui fondò il Milan). Successivamente riuscirà a vincere il campionato anche nel 1906 e nel 1907 scendendo in campo come difensore e come centrocampista.

Kilpin giocherà in rossonero per ben otto stagioni collezionando 23 presenze e 7 goal, si ritirerà nel 1908 giocando la sua ultima partita contro l'Old Boys Basel (Partita vinta dai rossoneri per 2-1).

Palmares:
3 Scudetti (1901, 1906, 1907)
2 Medaglia del Re (1901, 1902)


----------



## Livestrong (21 Febbraio 2013)

Omaggio della curva sud ieri:


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Il nostro fondatore

Ieri sera ci ha protetto....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Febbraio 2013)

grande stima per lui


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Febbraio 2013)

Spesso tendiamo a dimenticarci di lui, per ovvie ragioni di età e periodi storici differenti. Ma effettivamente è lui ad aver fondato il Milan, è lui che ha scelto i nostri colori e il significato ad essi attribuito! Onore e rispetto a questo grande uomo, fondatore del Club più titolato al mondo!


----------



## esjie (21 Febbraio 2013)

Solo non ho capito una cosa, c'era un nesso con la partita per la coreografia di ieri?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ave


----------



## rossovero (22 Febbraio 2013)

La frase di fondazione bisognerebbe ripeterla negli spogliatoi prima delle partite importanti: ti mette una grinta addosso che sbraneresti un orso.


----------



## runner (22 Febbraio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Solo non ho capito una cosa, c'era un nesso con la partita per la coreografia di ieri?



beh che un po' di storia ce l' abbiamo anche noi......


----------

